# Skinny pup?



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi,

Can someone tell me how to tell if your cockapoo is the correct weight? I guess there's no average weight with crossbreeds as they vary so much. Sidney's mum is a toy cockapoo and his dad is a toy poodle so I don't expect him to get too big. He's been a chunky monkey from the start-not fat, just a stocky build and was the biggest of his litter! My hubby thinks he might be a bit skinny because we can feel his spine and ribs. Are you meant to be able to feel them or not at all? He loves his food and I make sure not to over feed him, and when I do I can tell as his poos get loose. He's 14 weeks and around 4.2kg. Mother in law is a vet and said he was fine a couple of weeks ago when she microchipped him... But I worry a lot that he's too big or too small! He's seems to be changing daily atm! 

Thanks!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So I think the rule is if you can see the ribs, then too skinny, but be able to feel their ribs or too chunky. It's tough with all their hair. Lexi and Beemer's skinniness and chunkyness seems to fluctuate week by week, sometimes day by day. My vet said she would prefer a little chunkyness as they are growing. But Beemer has always been on the lean side and she said he was fine too.


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

We often think Frank is a little chunk, but I tell my OH all the time that he is fine. You can feel his ribs, but you can't see them. Frankie still has so much extra skin around but does get a big underbelly after he eats!

To my untrained eye, Sidney looks just right!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Juvenile pools are very often lean/skinny. They normally bulk up from about 18months old. As long as your dog is eating well and happy and healthy then I wouldn't worry. Feed by the guidelines on your food making sure the amounts are correct for your dog's age, weight etc. increase the food if you are concerned but bear in mind sometimes a big increase in food just results in more poo rather than a bigger Cockapoo!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

The tent to get skinny when they have a groth spurt . but some dog are naturaly skinny for life. remember poodles are a natraly skinny breed.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine are naturally quite skinny. I keep a check on their weight (my daughter carries them onto our foot scales ) and sometimes I find they have lost a couple of kilos so I increase their food a little. You can feel their spines quite easily but if they are slightly underweight their spines feel particularly boney.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

When Nellie is wet it really freaks me out!! Her legs are ridiculously skinny however I can't see her ribs so think her weight is ok


----------

